# JScrollPane setLayout geht nicht



## Filinta (25. Jun 2008)

hi leute,

hab ein kleines Problem möchte in eine JScrollPane buttons einfügen, allerdings belegt der erste Button bereits das ganze JScrollPane nun wollte ich das Layout des JScrollPane ändern nach FlowLayout aber dies geht nicht.

Wie kann ich nun das Layout des JScrollPanes nach FlowLayout ändern??

danke im voraus


----------



## Guest (25. Jun 2008)

so weit ich weiß, kann dem scrollpane kein layout zugeordnet werden.
das scrollpanel bietet nur die möglichkeit, components aufzunehmen die größer sind/werden als die bildschirmgröße.

kurz um, du musst deine buttons in ein jpanel packen, und das panel dann im scrollpanel plazieren.
im jpanel kannst du dann jeden x-beliebigen layoutmanager verwenden..


----------



## Marco13 (25. Jun 2008)

Jupp, das ScrollPane hat intern ein ScrollPaneLayout, das z.B. die Platzierung der Scrollbalken und der Eck-Components regelt. Mit 
JPanel p = new JPanel(new *IrgendeinLayout()*);
JScollPanel sp = new JScrollPane(p);
solltest du das gewünschte erreichen können.


----------

